# can you bury heat tape?



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Are there any types of heat tape for water pipes that would handle being buried?

My pipes freeze fairly often in the winter, I have heat tape on them, and also set up some PVC pipe that runs into the insulated box that houses them, so I can stick a hair dryer in from inside the house and thaw them out quickly. 
The problem is that sometimes they freeze up anywhere from 6 inches to a foot underground, which means I have to get the torpedo out, build a box to direct the heat and hopefully get water flowing in a couple of days. 
So was just thinking that if I can bury heat tape, it would save me a LOT of time playing in the snow. (I hate snow!)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

At Ace hardware: Pipe Insulation or you could go all out: How to Insulate Underground Pipes


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you! I'll look into that. 
Looks like encasing it inside a larger pipe would work. The deepest they've frozen was a foot, so should be able to double tube/insulate two feet and have it covered. 
But that's a summer job, so I'll do that the same time I am changing the connection to the house. 
Thanks!


----------

